# Going postal



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess I knew this, but hadn't given it any thought for years.

_*It is illegal to bring a handgun into a post office in any state in the USA. Even if you have a valid state license.*_

Question: Are all federal buildings "off-limits" to firearms?


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

As far as I know re; Post Office is a no-no. VA outpatient and hospitals are also no-no. I can't speak for other Federal facilities.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Both are off limits. LEOs would be an exception to some places.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

In my opinion a good rule of thumb is to avoid possession in any state or federal building. Silly but no one needs those kinds of problems especially a federal beef. This is the one circumstance that I will leave my weapon in the car providing I can keep an eye on it while in the premises such as a brief post office stop. Jury duty, renewing my carry permit or a DMV visit regrettably are none carry days for me. Ironically these places, or walking to or from these places to my vehicle in my case, are also probably the most dangerous that we intentionally frequent. But that's the bass akwards world we live in.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Both are off limits. LEOs would be an exception to some places.


Because of my location, I see "people openly carrying" in my Post Office. They are NOT local LEO's.
They are very easily identified (they like it that way). I know where they are training.

But, I'll NEVER be doing even CCW in any Federal building. Not even our little Post Office.
I like my current walkaround freedom. :smt1099


----------

